# Belle Azure e/s VS Rebelrock Blue pigment



## kimmy (Sep 28, 2006)

talk2mesun posted a swatch request for these (i don't have Freshwater, sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) so here's the swatches with and without flash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on NW15 without flash, natural lighting




on NW15 with flash, natural lighting


----------

